# Looking for a good excersise bike. Suggestions?



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 26, 2007)

I've wanted to buy an excercise bike for quit some time and I think I'm going to pick one up this Winter. I started off only wanting to spend $200 but everything I've shopped in that price range is pretty cheaply made. I've decided to spend between $300 and $400. I want a display with training programs, push button resistance control and a built in heart rate monitor. I'd like for it to be somewhat quite so I can hear my TV. 
Anyone recently shopped for or purchased a excercise bike or have an old favorite?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2007)

I use to like the schwinn like this 
http://www.schwinnfitness.com/schwinn-fitness/equipment/indoorcycling/prdcd~3690014/Schwinn+IC+Pro+Indoor+Cycling+Bike.jsp

But I see they have got considerably more expensive since I last priced them


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a stand (trainer) for my regular bike instead... takes up a lot less space and I can put it anywhere my bike fits.  But it doesn't have the bells and whistles you're looking for (bike or stand).


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I bought a stand (trainer) for my regular bike instead... takes up a lot less space and I can put it anywhere my bike fits.  But it doesn't have the bells and whistles you're looking for (bike or stand).


I think I recall seeing a few training stands that do... including some that are rollers for both wheels, and you have to balance the bike, just like riding.  

I'd suggest actually going somewhere that you can compare and examine the exercise bikes yourself so that you don't end up buying something that looks good in pictures, but is crap.  And I'd suggest buying the best quality you can, because it'll hold up better.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I think I recall seeing a few training stands that do... including some that are rollers for both wheels, and you have to balance the bike, just like riding.



I'm sure some of them do... just not the one *I *bought!


----------



## crushing (Oct 26, 2007)

I've heard good things about LifeFitness equipment.  http://us.home.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/lifecycles_1


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a NordicTrack SL728--there may be an updated version now.  Meets all your requirements, and you can often get it on sale at Sears.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought a Gold's Gym upright at Walmart for $180 and so far it seems fine for what I need. I've been through two of the eight preset programs and got a good workout. The resistance at the higher levels is very adiquit and everything seems to work although the heart meter is probably not too accurate. All in all though I'm happy with it.


----------

